# Lattes secret santa pics !!!



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry this took me so long to post. I am terrible with learning new things when it comes to computers. I still don't know how to get the pics on there without putting a link up , but this is better than nothing. ( sorry ). 
I love everything that Lynda , Sapphire, Lady, and Prince sent us. thank you so much !!!

this first pic is Latte in her new Wooflink colorblock coat. I love it. I have a lot of wooflink for her but this one I didn't have and its so pretty, that now i'm thinking of getting one for Minnie so they can match . 

the second pic is everything that Lynda and her babies sent us. we love it all !!! the magnets are adorable. I love magnets !!! I needed a new dog bowl too so that was perfect. and really cute stickers and chi ornament and very useful sign to put up on my house in case of emergency... I wanted one of those. thank you again so much !!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

YAY!! So glad you were able to figure out how to post pics!!We really missed seeing pics of your pups!! Latte got such great gifts!! Love everything!! The coat looks so pretty and soft!! Latte looks absolutely gorgeous in it!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> YAY!! So glad you were able to figure out how to post pics!!We really missed seeing pics of your pups!! Latte got such great gifts!! Love everything!! The coat looks so pretty and soft!! Latte looks absolutely gorgeous in it!!



yay !!! I know... finally . hehe. . But still, I wish I could have figured out how to post pics without the link. oh well.... yes, we are so happy with everything. the coat is very soft and I just love the bright pink color of it. Latte says thank you for the compliment Kathy !


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I forgot about these pics I took of the girls opening up the presents. first pic ... Minnie and Tootsie had to check things out too


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

cute gifts...... Love the stickers and buttons


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

The first pic of Latte in her new jacket is ADORABLE! I love that coat and how bright it is, it's so cute. Awesome gifts!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> yay !!! I know... finally . hehe. . But still, I wish I could have figured out how to post pics without the link. oh well.... yes, we are so happy with everything. the coat is very soft and I just love the bright pink color of it. Latte says thank you for the compliment Kathy !





elaina said:


> I forgot about these pics I took of the girls opening up the presents. first pic ... Minnie and Tootsie had to check things out too


Hehe but as long as we get to see pics the links are ok  I have been eyeing that coat for a while now and seeing how pretty Latte looks in it makes me want to buy it even more. Aww Your'e very welcome!! Love the new pics too!! Hehe so cute!! Love their woof link hoodies and Louisdog outfit!! So adorable!! The LD hoodigan and organic outfit look so cute together!!


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

All those pics are so cute, i love the pictures of latte in her new coat.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

jan896 said:


> cute gifts...... Love the stickers and buttons


thanks Jan, the stickers are really cute also the little magnet " buttons"


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AWWWW Latte you look so pretty in your pink coat. Sapphire, Lady and Prince are happy you like your secret Santa goodies. The coat has an interesting story as it was one of the items lost in the mail by DC (when I got an empty envelope). DC was good about it and got me a replacement quite quickly but then I put the wrong house number on the SS package. The package went somewhere close to Latte and eventually came back to SC. I sent it off again and thankfully Latte got her gifts before Christmas. Sooo, that little pink pink coat has been on quite a trip!!!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwwww Latte I love your new coat! Pink is your color sweetheart!! I think I want that coat now, thanks Lynda and Elaine!!

What great SS gifts, Lynda has the best taste!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Finally! Love them photos and awesome SS


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> The first pic of Latte in her new jacket is ADORABLE! I love that coat and how bright it is, it's so cute. Awesome gifts!!


Thanks Krystal ! I've had these pics for awhile now. glad I finally got to post them . yay !!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> AWWWW Latte you look so pretty in your pink coat. Sapphire, Lady and Prince are happy you like your secret Santa goodies. The coat has an interesting story as it was one of the items lost in the mail by DC (when I got an empty envelope). DC was good about it and got me a replacement quite quickly but then I put the wrong house number on the SS package. The package went somewhere close to Latte and eventually came back to SC. I sent it off again and thankfully Latte got her gifts before Christmas. Sooo, that little pink pink coat has been on quite a trip!!!!!


Latte says thank you ver much Lynda, Sapphire, Lady and Prince !!!! . hehe. it is kind of funny , the story of this coat. it really arrived at a perfect time. right before Christmas was perfect , cause I wouldn't have been able to wait to open it , and it was so nice getting it just a couple days before. 

i'm surprised the mailman didn't recognize that it was supposed to go to me. we usually have the same mailman. but maybe it was his day off ...


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwwww Latte I love your new coat! Pink is your color sweetheart!! I think I want that coat now, thanks Lynda and Elaine!!
> 
> What great SS gifts, Lynda has the best taste!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, I so wanted to try that coat on Sapphire since it is her size but if I did I would want it too!!!!! I'll enjoy it on Latte! Sapphire is getting a lot of wear out of Awsome days fleece vest from SS Zorana!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwwww Latte I love your new coat! Pink is your color sweetheart!! I think I want that coat now, thanks Lynda and Elaine!!
> 
> What great SS gifts, Lynda has the best taste!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Latte says thank you Zorana . It really is a gorgous coat ! I don't know why I didn't get one before, but i'm so happy that Lynda picked this out for Latte ! I really want one for Minnie now. you should get one for Mimi and for Lola


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome gifts Latte was spoiled! !

So glad u figured it out did u go to the geek squad?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hehe but as long as we get to see pics the links are ok  I have been eyeing that coat for a while now and seeing how pretty Latte looks in it makes me want to buy it even more. Aww Your'e very welcome!! Love the new pics too!! Hehe so cute!! Love their woof link hoodies and Louisdog outfit!! So adorable!! The LD hoodigan and organic outfit look so cute together!!


I think I figured out now how to put the pics on the right way. yay !!! Lluvia would look so pretty in this colorblock coat ! I know you love the bright pink color. I may get one in a different color for Minnie .... 
Latte has got so much wear out of the LD hoodigans. they help keep her nice and warm. and I do like it over the organic outfits. she wears those all the time too . and Minnie and Tootsie are very comfy in there WL hoodies !!



Habbysmama said:


> All those pics are so cute, i love the pictures of latte in her new coat.


thank you 



Huly said:


> Finally! Love them photos and awesome SS


hehe. I know it. Finally is right !!! thanks Christie


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Awesome gifts Latte was spoiled! !
> 
> So glad u figured it out did u go to the geek squad?


thanks Sherri ! yes I did go to the geek squad. a geek helped me figure it out . yay !!! LOL


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love Latte's LD outfit. Does she have a top on under the hoodie or is is a dress/skirt. I'm really liking the LD items. They have a great fit!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> I love Latte's LD outfit. Does she have a top on under the hoodie or is is a dress/skirt. I'm really liking the LD items. They have a great fit!


She's wearing the organic pants outfit by LD. i love it on her so much i bought it in all 3 colors . . she fits in the size small perfectly and i really love the all in ones on her with the little leg loops. ( if i buy the all in ones with the longer back leg sleeves, her little legs slip out of them, but the ones with the little leg loops fit her perfect ) . she's so comfy in this , she wears it all the time . same thing with the hoodigan. i bought the pink one and loved it so much, i bought her the khaki one too !!

here's the link of the organic pants so you can see which one it is

louisdog ★Organic Pants


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Latte says thank you Zorana . It really is a gorgous coat ! I don't know why I didn't get one before, but i'm so happy that Lynda picked this out for Latte ! I really want one for Minnie now. you should get one for Mimi and for Lola


Well Lynda has great taste! I would raid either of your doggie closets any day!! It looks like a perfect spring coat. ...to be worn in her new fab carrier....mmmmm perfection! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Well Lynda has great taste! I would raid either of your doggie closets any day!! It looks like a perfect spring coat. ...to be worn in her new fab carrier....mmmmm perfection!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yes, she has fantastic taste !!! I would love to raid either your or Lyndas doggie closets . hehe. also there are a couple others on her that I wouldn't mind raiding also . Yes, that coat would be perfect for the spring in her new Gucci carrier. cant wait for spring 

.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> yes, she has fantastic taste !!! I would love to raid either your or Lyndas doggie closets . hehe. also there are a couple others on her that I wouldn't mind raiding also . Yes, that coat would be perfect for the spring in her new Gucci carrier. cant wait for spring
> 
> .


So I got my package but I'm at work, bry said they fit her good in length but theyre snug so I hope I can stretch them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

elaina said:


> She's wearing the organic pants outfit by LD. i love it on her so much i bought it in all 3 colors . . she fits in the size small perfectly and i really love the all in ones on her with the little leg loops. ( if i buy the all in ones with the longer back leg sleeves, her little legs slip out of them, but the ones with the little leg loops fit her perfect ) . she's so comfy in this , she wears it all the time . same thing with the hoodigan. i bought the pink one and loved it so much, i bought her the khaki one too !!
> 
> here's the link of the organic pants so you can see which one it is
> 
> louisdog ★Organic Pants



Hmmmmm, Sapphire is so tolerant of clothes she might be OK with those! Cute.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> So I got my package but I'm at work, bry said they fit her good in length but theyre snug so I hope I can stretch them
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Taker here for the follow me, if you can't stretch it!


----------

